# I guess I misunderstand Batch Resave



## Ashermusic (Feb 2, 2020)

I moved a bunch of my Kontakt libraries to a different hard drive. Now when I open older Logic projects of course it asks me to find the samples for hthe Kontakt instruments in the project, which is a time consuming pita.

I thought that if I batch re-saved the libraries i was supposed to eliminate that issue but it doesn’t seem to be doing so.

Was my understanding wrong? Is there another way?


----------



## ptram (Feb 2, 2020)

I think preset parameters are saved inside the Logic project, and this should include the sample path. So, the project is not using the path saved with the stand-alone presets.

Paolo


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Feb 2, 2020)

The only way I know of is using the same drive letter and folder structure. It's very annoying and really something NI should fix. Feels like a problem from the early 2000's somehow.

But maybe someone has a better solution - gonna check in here again.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 2, 2020)

If it's a Kontakt Player library, your DAW projects will always find where they are because the path to the library is stored in registry/plist (of course, when you move such library, you first need to tell Kontakt where its new location is, which you do with Locate button that shows up in Libraries tab for that library, when you move it elsewhere). For non-Kontakt Player libraries, there's no such thing, so if you move them out, you will have to point your projects to where the new location of the library/libraries is and resave project. For every project.

Which means, don't move non-KP libraries elsewhere unless you really really really have to. Or use symlinks where they used to be that point to their new locations.

Batch resave just resolves missing sample paths on multiple NKI/NKMs in one go, but it does so taking current sample paths of the library. If you move the library elsewhere, your DAW projects cannot know where you moved the library to (unless it's a KP library as already mentioned), becuase as ptram says paths to samples are stored in DAW project as part of Kontakt's plugin data chunk.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 2, 2020)

EvilDragon said:


> If it's a Kontakt Player library, your DAW projects will always find where they are because the path to the library is stored in registry/plist (of course, when you move such library, you first need to tell Kontakt where its new location is, which you do with Locate button that shows up in Libraries tab for that library, when you move it elsewhere). For non-Kontakt Player libraries, there's no such thing, so if you move them out, you will have to point your projects to where the new location of the library/libraries is and resave project. For every project.
> 
> Which means, don't move non-KP libraries elsewhere unless you really really really have to. Or use symlinks where they used to be that point to their new locations.
> 
> Batch resave just resolves missing sample paths on multiple NKI/NKMs in one go, but it does so taking current sample paths of the library. If you move the library elsewhere, your DAW projects cannot know where you moved the library to (unless it's a KP library as already mentioned), becuase as ptram says paths to samples are stored in DAW project as part of Kontakt's plugin data chunk.



Well, I really, really had to because the drive the non-KP libraries were on died.


----------



## EvilDragon (Feb 2, 2020)

That's unfortunate!


----------



## David Kudell (Feb 2, 2020)

One thing I found handy when you need to reload a lot of libraries is in the Kontakt dialog box that comes up when it can't find the samples, to check the "Use Spotlight" box and also the "use the last search method" box. (I don't remember exactly what those are called, but it's something like that). Then they seem to automatically look for the libraries, saves having to point it manually.


----------



## Hywel (Feb 2, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> One thing I found handy when you need to reload a lot of libraries is in the Kontakt dialog box that comes up when it can't find the samples, to check the "Use Spotlight" box and also the "use the last search method" box. (I don't remember exactly what those are called, but it's something like that). Then they seem to automatically look for the libraries, saves having to point it manually.


+1
This has to be done for EVERY session though so would be nice to be able to set it ON permanently as a preference.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 2, 2020)

Ashermusic said:


> Well, I really, really had to because the drive the non-KP libraries were on died.



I think the rule is - on a PC give the new drive the same letter as your old defunct drive, on a Mac give the new drive the exact same name as the old. If the folder structures are then identical between the two (ie if is a clone) then it will work on all new and old projects.

For me the easiest way to understand why batch resave doesn’t work on old projects is that when you load one up, you are not then re-loading your newly batch-resaved preset. It has no clue the sample location moved because it never sees your new batch resaved nkis, it just loads it up how it was when you last saved the project. If it didn’t work this way we’d have a much worse problem - projects would not remember all your tweaks in every instrument in your project as they’d always revert to the default vanilla preset.


----------



## robh (Feb 3, 2020)

As Paolo hinted, you would have to re-save the Logic project, (or Performance, or Channel Strip Setting) for Kontakt to remember where the samples are.
So, Batch Resave for future projects, re-save Logic projects for past projects.

Rob


----------



## windshore (Feb 3, 2020)

Jay, did you try in Kontakt going to the Database tab, click Database Options, then "Add" the path to the new drive and let it scan?


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 5, 2020)

windshore said:


> Jay, did you try in Kontakt going to the Database tab, click Database Options, then "Add" the path to the new drive and let it scan?



Mo I did not.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Feb 5, 2020)

windshore said:


> Jay, did you try in Kontakt going to the Database tab, click Database Options, then "Add" the path to the new drive and let it scan?



AFAIK that won't make any difference to old projects.

Jay, the answers are all above this with mine and Robh's posts.


----------



## Ashermusic (Feb 5, 2020)

Thanks.


----------

